# Lilac Dutch x Chocolate Dutch - FM Feb 8th litter



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, another one! This girl had five babies, but one must not have made it.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Took these yesterday, but totally forgot to upload them. Had a very hectic day.
But I am SO happy with this litter! Especially considering this was all the babies she had (not counting the one who died).


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

9 days old, and all four are females  So I can definitely forgive her sister for giving me 6 males lol.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Pictures from Thursday at 3 weeks old


----------

